

Live Fast, Die Young? We Don't Have to. - juumbo
https://svbtle.com/live-fast-die-young-it-doesnt-have-to-be-that-way/edit

======
maaarghk
Your link is dead, can you fix it?

~~~
seg
Oh, the irony!

